# aax Datei in MP 3 konvertieren



## snoozer (19. September 2011)

Hallo @ all,

Ich habe ein Hörbuch im .aax Format geschenkt bekommen und kann es aber nicht abspielen. Deshalb möchte ich diese Datei in eine MP 3 Datei konvertieren. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Dateien und kann mir eine Anleitung zum konvertieren dieser Dateien geben?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

snoozer


----------

